# Trunk button on fob not working



## New maxima guy (Jun 20, 2017)

I got my hands on a 00 Maxima. It's got a few issues, but one I can't trace to fix is the trunk button on the fob doesn't work. Replaced the battery, the button on the door works fine. Do I need a new fob?


----------

